# White on end Fish Fins.....Is this an issue!



## bigk_54 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok I first noticed this on ONLY my Blood Fin Tetras and then I notice that one or two of my GloLite Tetra have same thing, in this picture you will notice that the ends of the fins appear clear, but they are really more white to appearance. Fish aren't looking distressed or unhealthy. They swim around normal and eat normal. Is this something to be concerned with or is it just from their tails having color and fading?! THanks!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

They look healthy to me.


----------



## bigk_54 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah they do! Heck right now they are in there school blasting from one side of tank to other! They never have looked unhealthy. They were the first fish I noticed it in, but I wasnt sure if they were always like then. Then I had a couple glowlites that did the same thing. And there are no spots on them such as ich, it just they fins that have the white on the ends


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think there's anything to worry about. If it's the beginning of a fungal infection or something, the whiteness would get more fuzzy and the fins would start to deteriorate.


----------



## bigk_54 (Apr 3, 2008)

OK! I have now discovered this on some of my glolite tetras as well! Now I am getting REALLY concerned, and since I went back and read the above post I do have about 3 or my 5 glolite tetras that have someone of a deteriorated top fin, but my bloodfins who have had it for a long time show no deterioration............. Any advice!? HHHEEEELLLLLPPPP!!!!

I also have this issue that I have posted about http://www.fishforum.com/cyprinids-atherinids/rainbow-fish-sick-odd-coloration-19023/


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Hm...I'm not really sure what that is. All I can really think of is that it is a loss of color due to stress. The fins look healthy, just not as colorful as they could be. Could you post your tank specifics and parameters? That would really help.


----------



## bigk_54 (Apr 3, 2008)

OK last I checked......
Ammonia was 0
Nitrate between 5 and 10
Nitrite 0
Ph around 8

Tank has been set up since like the 1st of April

The fish seem to be health and happy as pigs in *stuff*, they swim around play with each other, eat when its dropped in ect

Anything else you want to know about my tank?!

Don't know if it makes a difference, but as of about a month ago I have suddenly had some algea start growing in tank.....


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't know. They are happily playing and eating and your levels are fine, this does not point to stress. Have they grown recently? I know that new fin growth is usually clear and it colors up later. Just trying to throw some ideas out there.


----------



## bigk_54 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok I will put my worries aside! Thank you Kim for easing my mind! Like I said the fish appear to be in great spirits, I have watched them even more intesely since I wrote this post. The other night all 11 of them were zingin from one side to the other in a big school it was AWSOME to watch! They apprear to be growing, hard to tell but I think so. I think that I even have a few female cause man I got a couple FAT buggers that maybe stuffed with eggs! I guess since this is my first tank I sometimes maybe get a little over anxious about it. I just rechecked my tank yesterday and did about 15 gal H20 change and NitRATE was 10 Ph was 8.2 (which my Ph has ALWAYS been high, yet steady) and everything else was 0 (which they always are).


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Nitrates at ten is good. Was this reading before your water change or after? Now that winter months are here for most of us it is always a good thing to check the thermometer in our aquariums to see that temps are being maintained.


----------



## bigk_54 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry results were before water change. My temp in my tank only varies about 3 degrees at most! I have 2 100 watt heaters that keep it nice and toasty for my fishy's


----------



## mattyphilly (Jun 23, 2007)

-tetras also loose their color when the temperature of the water is too low. Bloodfins can survive in 'cold' water, but will loose their color
-some bloodfins do not have a red fin, but a translucent one
-bloodfins are verrrrrrrrry hardy


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I just picked up a school of bloodfins for one of my tanks, and their fins look exactly like yours.


----------

